# Grafiken im "XP-Look"? selber erstellen



## Grunge (7. September 2008)

Hey Leute,

ich möchte mir ein paar Buttons erstellen für meine Website.

Wo findet man kostenlose xp-icons? Diese typischen "buddys" die oft auch in Foren von WBB verwendet werden?

Danke im Vorraus

Ben


----------

